# My first, I will never forget



## Roman

I'm sorry for the loss but it sounds like you gave her a second chance and gave her a great and loving home. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## filly05

She has a great home and she was able to help another little boy learn how to ride and gave him the same gift she gave me. I now keep in touch with the family and see them periodically at shows. I will say that every time I ran into them the first 2 years after learning about her passing, I would get completely choked up and start crying again. I've never dealt with anything so hard before. 

Horses are truly a gift and I wish that everyone could experience that special bond at some point in their life bc it is unlike any other relationship, whether person or animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC

I'm sorry, F05. Life can be really difficult. :-(

:hug:


----------



## Zexious

I'm so sorry for your loss ): Though you had to give her up, it sounds like her new family treated her well, and that's so important.


----------



## Luv equins

R.I.P Lady!


----------

